# underground or caves



## dawgrunner (Jul 29, 2012)

anyone know of a area close or walking distance to a town that has caves? serious question


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 30, 2012)

ya we got a few here that used to be tourist attractions but are closed down now only accessible from a river access


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 30, 2012)

There are quite a few in the NC mountains, but the sorts of towns they tend to be near are not for me.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 30, 2012)

Give me a cave, a good cave woman and a nearby dumpster.
Yo! Don't be blowing' up my spots!






Probably not the serious answer you were looking for?


----------

